# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Mail Delivery System-Cần giúp đỡ

## Mr_Dam

các bác cho em hỏi:
em dang dùng hòm thư........@vnn.vn. mấy ngày nay ngày nào em cũng nhận toàn các thư thông báo:

- these recipients of your message have been processed by the mail server:
[email protected]; failed; 5.1.1 (bad destination mailbox address)

remote mta mxlibero2.libero.it: smtp diagnostic: 550 #5.1.0 address rejected [email protected]

cứ mỗi phút lại nhận được 3 đến 4 mail như vậy nhưng địa chỉ email (chữ xanh gạch chân ở trên) thì khác nhau. 
mail này em nhận được từ mail delivery system có địa chỉ email là: [email protected].

it công ty em ko xử lý được vụ này.
các bác cho em hỏi như trên có phải là do virus ko? cách xử lý như thế nào?
thanks các bác nhiều!

----------


## duythangtmv

cty mình cũng bị như vậy. ai biết xin giúp dùm với. thanks rất nhiều!

----------

